# marine cooler as a poling platform??



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I know I have said this before but I do not want a poling platform to take up space, more weight on the stern, and $500 bucks to just stand on it and pole???

Will a marine cooler with turnbucke strap down on the stern as poling platform will be a good idea? I can take it off when I don't need it.

I will add a sea-dek on the stern to prevent from sliding and add it on the cooler lid.

Is a marine cooler give benefits as a platform when u pole on the water?

I think myself a marine cooler with a sea-dek is better idea for me because it's cheaper, take it off and put it on when I need it. Put stuff in the cooler to saves room.

What u think? A marine cooler/seadek/turnbuckle strap down.

What's pro and cons?

I'm planning to use this for camping trip.

I think $550 dollars is sounds stupid for poling platform on a gheenoe LT15.

What's your thoughts?

I can use $500 dollars on more cool stuff on a gheenoe like sea-dek flooring, electronics, and stuff like that?

Anything that's works right?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

I do it for TSS customers all the time.

This customer opted to "less the seadek"  Most opt to have it installed. 

http://www.theskiffshop.com/projects/superskiff.html










Tie downs are necessary if you intend to "run" with the cooler on the deck.  Otherwise, a Tundra will generally stay in place without tie downs.  

CR/TSS


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I do it for TSS customers all the time.
> 
> This customer opted to "less the seadek" Most opt to have it installed.
> 
> http://www.theskiffshop.com/projects/superskiff.html


CR/TSS,

Will u able to do it all? add a sea-dek flooring/cooler on the stern as "poling platform"? All at once?

PM ME and I will able to drop my LT15 off at your shop and pick it up another day.

Let me know so I can get it done before ENP trip.

Thanks.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> I know I have said this before but I do not want a poling platform to take up space, more weight on the stern, and $500 bucks to just stand on it and pole???
> 
> 
> 
> > Yes its well worth it:y:


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/1009766450.html

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/982842570.html

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/977804132.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/boa/1005982721.html

http://gainesville.craigslist.org/boa/990190675.html

Just a few I found on good ol' craiglist. I also have a way to get in touch with a good aluminum guy, if you want. You could draw up some plans on Paint and email or pm them to me and I could drop them off for you and see what he would charge (put some rod holders in it or something).

But a Yeti may work better for you...


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Works pretty good for me...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Rkmurphy,

Thanks for the website and offer, I do not want a poling platform bolted on my gheenoe. I just like keep it simple and Yeti cooler (cooler poling platform) is my best bet with all the sea-dek flooring. I love to do the mods like"Do more with less" style on my LT15.

Remember, it's just a GHEENOE!.....lol.

I bet it will looks really sexy after everything is done......

I'm going to back to work on my poor man ram-lin trailer for my LT15 to launch easier in the shallow water.

Still want to know if this safe way to do it like poling on the cooler without a major accident.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

NEVER USE A COOLER WITH WHEELS ON ONE SIDE AS A STANDING PLATFORM

just thought i would warn you


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

and yes it hurt alot


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's funny....

Not liking the idea of my cooler being a moving object,
I went this route to solve the problem:










Tie down blocks, epoxied to the deck, at both ends.
There are commercially available cooler mounts.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Rkmurphy,
> 
> Thanks for the website and offer,  I do not want a poling platform bolted on my gheenoe.  I just like keep it simple and Yeti cooler (cooler poling platform) is my best bet with all the sea-dek flooring.  I love to do the mods like"Do more with less" style on my LT15.
> 
> ...


If you put turnbuckles or secure it to the rear deck in any way for that matter, of course it will be safe. And if you get a Yeti, it will look nice, too. Especially with the SeaDek. Post pics when you get it done.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

The YETI Tundra has the tie down provision molded into the cooler.

This is what looks like with the tie down kit installed: 










CR/TSS


----------

